#ubuntu-ports 2005-11-16
<shinmen> fabbione, Yeap, if gnome is started by gdm, gnome-settings-daemon, gnome-panel and gnome-vfs-daemon (nautilus as well sometimes) start sucking up my CPUs.
#ubuntu-ports 2006-11-15
<tmarble> fabbione: ping
<fabbione> they tmarble 
<fabbione> tmarble: pong
<tmarble> how are the meetings going?
<fabbione> tmarble: good i think
<fabbione> pretty hectic like at UDS
<tmarble> can you tell me the name of the ubuntu developer who gave the presentation on nVidia?
<fabbione> oh hmm.. let me ask around
<tmarble> thx
<fabbione> are you sure it was a direct nVidia presentation or just something about binary drivers?
<tmarble> thought there was one of your guys who went to nVidia -- then gave a presentaiton about it
<ajmitch> madslow
<tmarble> cool.. thx
<ajmitch> or macslow
<fabbione> ah ok
<fabbione> it's not Canonical employee
<tmarble> oh -- alright
<tmarble> ajmitch: will either nick work?  do you what channels he hangs out on (to see if he's online)?
<ajmitch> macslow is his nick
<tmarble> found him https://launchpad.net/people/macslow
<ajmitch> sorry, got called away for work
